# Mostly Ghostly CD



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Ace mUsic who earlier released "These Ghoulish Things" is releasing their follow up CD called "Mostly Ghostly" with Preorderes on Amazon. Here's the link for it:

Amazon.com: Mostly Ghostly-More Horror for Halloween: Mostly Ghostly-More Horror for Halloween: Music

Unfortunately it looks to me as if it is not a whole lot of new stuff like "These Ghoulish Things" was. Here's some info and a track list I found at another site:

_"Mostly Ghostly is the eagerly awaited follow-up to 
These Ghoulish Things. 



Here are

24 more blood-curdling shocks guaranteed to make any party go with a bang! 
Most tracks make their first ever appearance on CD, and highlights include the 
elusive Cameo Parkway favourite Dinner With Drac, legendary Rockabilly 
classics The Cat and Goo Goo Muck and Rock’n’Roll dance-floor filler 
Night Of The Vampire. Crank up the volume and scare the wits out of your neighbours.



Track Listing:
1. DRACULA'S THEME - The Ghouls 
2. TIL' THE FOLLOWING NIGHT - Screaming Lord Sutch & The Savages 
3. DO THE ZOMBIE - The Symbols 
4. HAUNTED HOUSE - Jumpin' Gene Simmons 
5. DINNER WITH DRAC - John Zacherle 
6. THE GOO GOO MUCK - Ronnie Cook & The Gaylads 
7. THE MAD SCIENTIST - Zanies 
8. THE CAVE - Chuck Holden 
9. SPOOKY MOVIES - Roy Clark 
10. THEY'RE HERE - Boots Walker 
11. BLACK AND HAIRY - Screaming Lord Sutch 
12. THE HEARSE - Terry Teen 
13. TERRIBLE IVAN - Art Roberts 
14. NIGHT OF THE VAMPIRE - The Moontrekkers 
15. THE MUMMY - The Naturals 
16. I WAS A TEENAGE CREATURE - Lord Luther 
17. THE CAVE - Gary "Spider" Webb 
18. THE CAT - Rod Willis 
19. ZOMBI - The Monotones 
20. ALLIGATOR WINE - Screamin' Jay Hawkins 
21. MORGUS THE MAGNIFICENT - Morgus & The Three Ghouls 
22. SLEEPY HOLLOW - The Last Word 
23. ROCKIN' ZOMBIE - The Crewnecks 
24. I WANT TO BITE YOUR HAND - Gene Moss & The Monsters"_


----------

